# 12 volt battery replaced, still have warning



## brur (Nov 15, 2018)

Have a new battery but I can't figure out how to get the warning display to go away. It has been two days and I still have the warning.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Thinking the technician's didn't complete their job. They can check for and clear messages.


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

Start a new service request. The tech will remotely check if the battery is still an issue, and if it is, will replace it again. If not, they will clear the message.


----------

